# Safety Switch Plug Improvement



## BullHammer (Jun 15, 2015)

If you are like me, the yellow plug for the safety switch is a love-hate relationship. I have a 4 year old boy, so I love the safety it provides. But, having a 4 year old boy, means the plug often times get lost once it's removed; not always his fault. Plus, I have bigger hands and getting they plug out is not always easy, so at times I have left it in.

For months I have been trying different methods for storing, hanging, or hiding the plug. Most of the times it jsut ends up lost for a few days.

Then, when my first order of Sugru arrived, I knew a solution was close at hand. I decided to make it larger, so it was more difficult to lose and easier to remove. The contour also makes it easier to hang; I hang it between two screws on the garage wall. I'm toying with the idea of drilling a whole through the middle and threading a wire to hang it.

Thought I would share my improvement and see what you all thought.










-Tony


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

If you were to embed a thin, flat rare earth magnet in the top, you could just stick it onto the nearest (but least accessible for your little one) piece of steel. Now, I have to go look up "Sugru".....


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------

